
C64 Kernal API Reference - ingve
https://www.pagetable.com/?p=1401
======
dharmab
Note that "Kernal" was the correct spelling used in period Commodore manuals
and documentation.

~~~
pedrocx486
I lost count of how many people corrected me on that (saying it was Kernel)
:-)

I always wanted to know why this name was chosen.

~~~
dharmab
Wikipedia claims it was a typo that stuck around.

